# My Epson 3490 Scanner Will Suddenly Not Start



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've never had problems using my Epson Perfection 3490 scanner in the year and a half I've owned it. However, I am now getting this pop-up message :

"Cannot properly communicate with the scanner. Make sure the scanner is on, properly connected, and properly set up to scan. If using a SCSI connection, restart your computer."

I am connected to my computer by the same USB port that I've always used with the scanner before and that port continues to work okay with my digital cameras, flash drivers and mp3 players. Several times since this problem appeared I have used Device Manager plus Windows Remove programs to remove Epson 3490 driver completely (and then I reinstalled the driver from the Epson.com web site).

When I plug the scanner cable into the USB port I get that "ping" sound that usually means a device has connected with my computer.

When I left click on My Computer I see an icon representing my scanner. When I right click on that icon I can then select Properties. In Properties I see a box labeled Test Scanner. After I left click on that box I get a message saying "Your imaging device successfully completed the diagnostic test". And yet I still get the "Cannot properly communicate with the scanner" message !

I don't know what else to try. I hate being without use of my scanner. I am a newcomer to this forum and would appreciate any ideas anyone has.

I use a Dell computer, XP2


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Ive had that problem from time to time with every scanner Ive owned. Sometimes the procedure in the attachment works. Sometimes it lets the scanner finder find the scanner and it still doesnt work. Sometimes the procedure plus a reboot gets it back. Sometimes I have to uninstall the scanner through add/remove programs and reinstall. Back before XP I sometimes had to do a search for *twain* and remove all references in the Windows folder before reinstalling. Ive never had to go that far in XP.

Im disappointed to hear it can also be a problem with Epson since I have been considering a V750. Scanners can work for a year and then just go AWOL for no apparent reason. Ive done searches and cant get a handle on exactly why it happens. Once I unchecked a critical component in msconfig > startup and took full blame for the failure. That was pretty easy to diagnose.

You might give the procedure a try. It has spotty results.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Am I correct to assume that the one image you supplied is complete in itself? That is, I should do steps 1 thru 7 and step 8 doesn't apply?

I don't follow what is meant when it says "select root device (top) icon from the list of devices"

I do see "Imaging Devices" and beyond that "Epson Perfection 3490/3590". In any case, I right clicked on each of these (one at a time) and clicked on "Scan For Hardware Changes". I never saw any dialog box. I did restart my computer at that point, but nothing has changed.

Please advise if I didn't follow the instructions correctly. Thanks for trying to help. I got one reply earlier from Epson Support, but after I tried their suggestions and answered their questions I haven't heard further from them. I haven't used this scanner more than 10-12 times since I bought it, but it's always worked okay before (expect that it has never responded to the buttons on the unit, I've always used the on-screen program - Epson Support could never explain that to me either).


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Maybe a picture will help.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great graphic Slipe! 

However, having doing that I got a quick look at a message saying "Scanning for Plug and Play compliant hardware". But that was not followed by a dialogue box or any other apparent action.

The strange thing is I can't imagine I did anything that could have affected the scanner between the last time I successfully used it and the present problem. Computers are great when they behave, but hell otherwise.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

That is all I get too, but sometimes it works.

I've never removed the driver from device manager but just uninstall the entire twain driver from add/remove. Maybe there is a relation to whether the scanner is unplugged when you remove the drivers. I know it has to be connected when you install the software with some scanners.

You might try the twain thing. A driver install will not overwrite the twain files because other devices can load them. But if they aren't there an install will add the twain files.
Uninstall the driver software
Do a search for *twain*.
Delete any files or folders it finds in the Windows folder.
Reinstall the software.

Make sure you don't remove any twain files or folders from anything but Windows. Check the instructions whether the scanner should be plugged in when you install the driver software. Mine does.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you also tried cleaning the cable or trying with a different cable?


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Slipe, I followed Epson Support instructions for uninstalling which called for Imaging Device removal via Device Manager, then USB cable removal, then Epson 3490 removal via Windows Add/Remove. They also said to reinstall 3490 driver before reconnecting to the scanner.

Yesterday I did another complete removal of all Epson programs, then I installed the old driver and auxiliary programs from my original 3490 installation CD-ROM. No soap, same problem.

The "twain thing" is way over my head. If you wouldn't mind spelling it out more fully I might be able to understand.



Lister, Since my computer recognizes a connection to my scanner, and even tells me that a test of that connection has been passed, I can't imagine how the USB cable could be involved. Also, the cable is like brand new. But, I will see if I can buy a replacement cable on a money-back basis. And thanks for your input.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Forget the twain procedure. The manual for your scanner is on the Epson site. I would strongly suggest you read it. There is evidently a patch on the CD for the communication error. The patch reorients the scanner to the specific USB port it is connected to. There are instructions for installing the patch.

The manual also says the scanner might not work with a USB cord other than the one supplied.

The manual also says to uninstall the driver use Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

It really seems like you are on to something here Slipes. 

But I can't find anything in the 3490 manuals or guide (at the epson.com web site) covering what you mention (specifically, the bit about "There is evidently a patch on the CD for the communication error. The patch reorients the scanner to the specific USB port it is connected to. There are instructions for installing the patch"). 

Would you please give me the url address or addresses where this info may be found? I'm very grateful that you have stuck with me on this problem.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Things aren&#8217;t linking. Not sure how some of them will paste either.

&#8226;	With Windows, check whether your scanner appears more than once in the Scanners and Cameras utility. Do one of the following: 
Windows XP and Me: 
Double-click the Scanners and Cameras icon in Control Panel. Delete your scanner's icon and reinstall EPSON Scan by following the instructions in your Start Here sheet.



The scanner may not work properly if you upgrade your operating system but do not reinstall EPSON Scan. See Uninstalling Your Scanning Software for instructions on uninstalling and reinstalling it.

Those are: Uninstalling EPSON Scan for Windows


Note:

&#8226;	To uninstall programs in Windows XP or 2000, you need to log on as a user with a Computer Administrator account (Windows XP) or as a user who belongs to the Administrators group (Windows 2000). 


Unplug the scanner&#8217;s power cord to turn it off. 

Disconnect the scanner&#8217;s USB cable from your computer. 

Open the Windows Control Panel and double-click the Add or Remove Programs icon (Windows XP) or the Add/Remove Programs icon (Windows Me, 98, or 2000). 

Click EPSON Scan in the list of currently installed programs and click Change/Remove (Windows XP or 2000) or Add/Remove (Windows Me or 98). 

When the confirmation window appears, click Yes. 

Follow the on-screen instructions to uninstall EPSON Scan. 
In some cases, a message may appear to prompt you to restart the computer. If so, make sure Yes, I want to restart my computer now is selected and click Finish. 



Using Windows XP or 2000 Professional with a USB 2.0 connection, the scanner may stop scanning and you may see this message: 
"Cannot properly communicate with the scanner. Make sure the scanner is on, properly connected, and properly set up to scan. If using a SCSI connection, restart your computer." 
If you see this message, follow these steps to install a patch file on your system: 

Make sure the scanner is connected to your computer correctly and the scanner is turned on. Close any open programs on your system. 

Insert the scanner software CD in the CD-ROM drive. If the installer starts automatically, click Exit. 

Do one of the following: 

&#8226;	Windows XP: 
Click Start, click My Computer, and then select EPSON. Select Open from the File menu. 
Open the u2patch folder and double-click esuf52e.exe to install the patch. 

After the patch is installed, disconnect the USB cable from your computer and then reconnect it to the same port. 


Note:

If you change the USB ports, you must install the patch again. 





Your system may not work properly if you use a USB cable other than the one that came with your scanner, so try using that cable.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Re the patch idea :

Step 2: I assume this means my original CD-ROM installation disk?

Step 3: If I click on Start there is no My Computer to click on

If I click on My Computer on the desktop I can see the Epson 3490 icon

If I click on that icon I get the Scanning Program popup (I get no file menu to select Open from)

I'm going to go get a Tylenol now !

Ken


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

My guess is that the CD that came with the computer says Epson as a title when it is inserted into your CD drive. 

Right click on Start > Explore. Click the minus sign beside your C drive to compress the left column. You should have a CD or DVD drive with a drive letter in the left column. Left click it. Find the u2patch folder in the right column. Left click on it  it will now go to the left column and the contents will appear on the right. Find esuf52e.exe and left click it.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

I got to the esuf52e.exe file this way :

Clicked left on My Computer

Clicked right on Epson (D) icon

Clicked left on Open

Clicked left on Patch folder

Then I clicked left on the esuf52e.exe file and the InstallShield Wizard for Epson Scan - Patch for Perfection 3490/3590 appeared

I clicked left on Next and immediately got a popup saying "to complete installation of the patch, unplug USB connector and re-plug into the same port"

I did that, nothing further seemed to happen.

I still get the same "Cannot properly communicate-----" message when I try to use the scanner.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Your D drive is your CD drive. Windows Explorer just requires one less step to get to the contents with a self-executing CD In the drive.

I told you in several posts including a quote from the Epson manual how to remove the driver and reinstall. I suggest you give it a try.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

Re "I told you in several posts including a quote from the Epson manual how
to remove the driver and reinstall" ----- Slipe, I've done that several times now. I presently have the latest driver for 3490 installed, but the only CD-ROM I have to load into the D drive is the original CD that contains the older driver among other things.

Re "Windows Explorer just requires one less step to get to the contents with a self-executing CD In the drive" -----I am at a complete loss on that one----Would you please tell me what that means?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Reading over the thread there might be a good reason for support to have removed the driver in Device Manager before the uninstall and reinstall. That has never been necessary with any of my scanners. 

I can also see why Epson would require the patch. The scanners I have owned have always installed with the scanner attached to either the USB or earlier SCSI. Finding the scanner and making contact with it is part of the install. A reinstall of your software obviously doesn&#8217;t involve a scanner search and handshake since the scanner isn&#8217;t hooked up when you do the install. Hence the patch to make a handshake with the scanner if something causes it to lose contact.

I have no idea why the patch doesn&#8217;t find the scanner. Since Device Manager is showing communication with your scanner there might be alternatives for scanning.

By what process are you getting the communication message? Are you initiating the scanner with a button on the scanner? Are you opening the Epson Scan directly? Accessing through a program?

Some programs can use the Windows WIA driver and bypass the scanner driver completely. It is often under File > Acquire. You might try Word: Insert > Picture > From Scanner or Camera. Of you could find the driver in Start > All Programs and see if it will work directly. It would probably be under Epson > Epson Scan.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am accessing the scanner by opening the scanner program menu on my monitor. Always used to work okay. Buttons on scanner itself have never done anything, not even turning the unit on or off.

Your last paragraph puzzles me: When you say File> Acquire where would I start from (click on what to begin that)? And Start > All Programs merely lets me open the program menu I just mentioned.

A local Epson service shop today loaned me a new, replacement "scanner to computer" cable --- didn't change anything.

Sometime this week I will install 3490 drivers on a friend's computer and try out my scanner there. If it works there I will assume I have a computer, not a scanner, issue.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Download the free Irfanview. Get the free plug-ins as well as they might be required.

In Irfanview: File > Select TWAIN Source. See if your scanner drive is listed. If it is select it and OK. Then File > Acquire/Batch scanning. See if it opens your driver. If a WIA driver is listed you might try that too. 

Right now I have a tray indication that my scanner is not ready and ScanWizard, the Microtek driver, won't open. But I can still scan from Photoshop or Irfanveiw even though they actually use ScanWizard. It is worth a try. It would at least be instructive to see if the scanner is listed under "Select TWAIN Source".

Most viewers and editors have an Acquire function that will fetch an image from the scanner. I just chose Irfanview because I could give instructions and it is free. Any image editor you have will probably have an Acquire under File as well.


----------



## wolf01 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have my 3490 scanner working again. Hurrah!

I will tell you how I got there, but I have no idea why this should have worked.

I went to a friend's home, installed the 3490 driver and twain on her computer, then my scanner, and again got the "Cannot communicate-----" message. 

My friend noticed that I had connected my cable to the UBS port on her computer's front face. She said she never seemed to be able to get that front port to work. I plugged into a backside UBS port and my scanner worked okay.

I came home, added a 4-port hub to the rear of my computer (I was out of spare ports back there), connected the cable --- and the scanner worked just fine.

However, and here is a major mystery: For no particular reason, I plugged the scanner cable back into the front port of my computer ---- and the scanner still works okay!!!

I'm now going for a Tylenol or three.

Thank you slipe for sticking with me for so long on this problem


----------

